# drops of apple cider vinegar in water can prevent fleas?



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

I heard somewhere that adding a few drops of apple cider vinegar in your dogs water can prevent the fleas to jump on her...don't know if it has any scientific proof to that?

we have treated our yard with sevin dust, but she's still getting fleas bites, she HATES adam's spray and it's not good to bathe her everyday..so I try to look for some natural ways to prevent fleas...

any suggestions?


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I know you said natural but honestly I've found the drops on the neck to work best. Treat your yard with a product from somewhere like The Home Depot. Then if you don't have visitor dogs or take yours a lot of places the cycle gets broken and I have went for months on end afterwards with no drops on the neck products. There are hundreds of old remedies and I've tried a lot of them only to find they just don't work as well.

Lime, mint, china berry limbs, rosemary, all sorts of plants that are suppose to work.
Avon skin so soft, bathing in Dawn dish liquid, garlic in food, some I know I've forgotten.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

You'll need these essential oils (don't buy the most expensive...)
I got mine from a natural food store.
NOTE: Do NOT use on CATS

Cedarwood
Pine
Eucalyptus
Citronella
Sage
Rosemary
Sweet Orange
Tea Tree
Peppermint

Put 4-5 drops in 16 ounces of water, shake well and pour into a fine misting spray bottle.

If using it on your dog, just spritz on and rub it in a bit - cover legs, britches, belly, then body and head - AVOID the eyes.

I wipe it on their heads with my hand or a paper towel.

You can spray on bedding and in the car.

Smells nice.

Spray it on your clothes - I mist it all over me before going on our morning and evening walks.


•2 drops of cedarwood, lemongrass, rose geranium
•1 teaspoon apple cider vinegar
•1 teaspoon vodka
•1 cup of dried peppermint, eucalyptus, bay leaf herbs
•1- 2 cups of water


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

coppermare said:


> I know you said natural but honestly I've found the drops on the neck to work best. Treat your yard with a product from somewhere like The Home Depot. Then if you don't have visitor dogs or take yours a lot of places the cycle gets broken and I have went for months on end afterwards with no drops on the neck products. There are hundreds of old remedies and I've tried a lot of them only to find they just don't work as well.
> 
> Lime, mint, china berry limbs, rosemary, all sorts of plants that are suppose to work.
> Avon skin so soft, bathing in Dawn dish liquid, garlic in food, some I know I've forgotten.


thanks! my husband put sevin dust out there in the yard last week, I assume it's gonna take awhile to kill all the fleas. and i agree with what you said about old remedies, i tried garlics but only to get the bad tooting smell...

a friend gave me a free bottle of skin so soft last year because i always attract mosquitoes myself, but it didn't work  maybe I'll get some to try on my dog.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

coppermare said:


> You'll need these essential oils (don't buy the most expensive...)
> I got mine from a natural food store.
> NOTE: Do NOT use on CATS
> 
> ...


i noticed these are two different recipes? which one would work better?


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

You mentioned in another post that you were trying the vinegar thing, keep me posted on how that works for you.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

We use this twice a year Spectracide :: Triazicide Once & Done! Insect Killer Granules - 73961 - 53941 - 53940

And I also slip some ACV into the dogs water. We have never used any products on our dogs and we have never had fleas or ticks!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Roxy_Nie said:


> We use this twice a year Spectracide :: Triazicide Once & Done! Insect Killer Granules - 73961 - 53941 - 53940
> 
> And I also slip some ACV into the dogs water. We have never used any products on our dogs and we have never had fleas or ticks!


Is better than the seve\in dust. You can't even really get ten percent sevin now

The first recipe is suppose to be the best one.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

Aczdreign said:


> You mentioned in another post that you were trying the vinegar thing, keep me posted on how that works for you.


well, it's been two days since i found one single flea on her. there are still some fleas in the yard but they don't get on her any more. 
i guess this ACV really works!! but i heard that different dogs react differently to ACV, so you'll need to try on ur dog to see if that will work for her/him!


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

Roxy_Nie said:


> We use this twice a year Spectracide :: Triazicide Once & Done! Insect Killer Granules - 73961 - 53941 - 53940
> 
> And I also slip some ACV into the dogs water. We have never used any products on our dogs and we have never had fleas or ticks!


looks like ACV really works! thanks for the info, I'll try that spectracide next season.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

coppermare said:


> Is better than the seve\in dust. You can't even really get ten percent sevin now
> 
> The first recipe is suppose to be the best one.


thanks! I'll try it! plus it smells nice


----------

